# CC and VIP Modulars



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)

true story lol , thanks to danny draczgti for the pictures, wheels are VIP Modulars 110 19x9.5, 19x10.5 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6967442629/sizes/z/in/set-72157629548077497/


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

damn thats right on point


----------



## MKV_Jetta808 (Jul 13, 2011)

That is sexy!!! It must be a PITA to clean those wheels.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Same wheels Pat has no?


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

arethirdytwo said:


> Same wheels Pat has no?


yeah  haha but mine are step lipped and 18s but still the same widths

OP- what size lips are you running? Also I am the eastcoast dealer for them so if you need anything at all let me know I will be glad to take care of you


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

DAMN


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

So sick Alex!


----------



## Simans82 (Jun 15, 2002)

Looks great! Very clean.


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)

DOPE! :beer: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chacho_25 (May 20, 2007)

Sexy bitch


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

how we do it florida


----------



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)

thanks guys, lips are 3.5 and 2.5. great customer service!


----------



## Simplicity (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks killer, but "tucked" would be insane! :wave:


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

hot damn


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

yuck that **** ugly... lol.. jk .. on point.. even though i still have yet to see in person:thumbup::heart:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:heart: :thumbup:


----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Making me want to go with a lip now :what:, what are the specs on the tires?


----------



## treinei (Feb 2, 2011)

sweettt!


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Love those wheels. Your rear fenders are gunna hate you though.


----------

